# Some of my work with wood



## Legionnaire (May 12, 2013)

hey folks On the prior thread I mentioned Im a bow maker, a few of you wanted to see some of my work. Here is a bow I finished recently. This is a really short bow as its only 54 inches long, but dont be mistaken this will take out deer and other critters. the bow is 43lbs and draws 28 inches. fast bow made from Osage orange. This bow has sinew which comes from the tendons of animals, once you apply it to the wood it acts almost like fiberglass except it shrinks and pulls the bow in the opposite directions, kinda like a rubber band and so the bow shoots faster. This bow took about 35 hours from stave to finished bow, theres a lot of work involved in this.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 12, 2013)

beautiful work. I was just never any good at instinctive shooting. we call osage hedge apple here.


----------



## twochains (May 12, 2013)

Nice! You make your own arrows too I assume? So...how much wood would I have to ship to ya to make me a bow?


----------



## Legionnaire (May 12, 2013)

Two chains what wood do you want to send?


----------



## twochains (May 13, 2013)

Osage orange. There is some just right down the road from me that could be cut into nice straight blanks. I don't need anything real fancy. I know where a tree can be found that the Indians used to make bows with...only thing is that I would need to find out if it has any restrictions on it. If I remember right, it is so rare that it is protected. It is called Leather wood, I know where some is that is on private ground.


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 13, 2013)

That's a nice looking bow there. Rep sent!


----------



## Legionnaire (May 13, 2013)

Hey twochains. If you get 6 straight staves with no knots ill make you something reall nice like this. 65 to 72 inches long pieces 2.5 inches wide by 3, unless it was to much sap wood. If it has only .5 inch of sap then only 2 inch thick. You'll have to ship USPS in bundless of 2 or 3 and that will keep costs to about60 bucks for all the six pieces. Let me know if you are interested and ill give u more info. Thanks


----------



## little possum (Jun 4, 2013)

subscribing!


----------

